# Suche: Wandler von NTC nach 4..20mA



## jank-automation (29 Juli 2008)

Ich suche einen Schnittstellenwandler von NTC nach 4..20mA.
Den NTC kann ich nicht verändern.
Statt 4..20mA gehen auch 0..20mA, 0..10V, ...


----------



## edi (29 Juli 2008)

http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B308_D_MV-NTC.PDF


----------

